# [eBay] Playstation 3, Zubehör und Games sowie Laufsport-Computer



## LiLaLauneBr (28. August 2013)

*[eBay] Playstation 3, Zubehör und Games sowie Laufsport-Computer*

Hallo,

folgendes verkaufe ich auf eBay:
- Playstation 3 mit Zubehör
- Dualshock 3 Controller
- PS3 Vertical Stand von Mad Catz
- Castlevania - Lords of Shadow
- Little Big Planet
- Sega Mega Drive Ultimate Collection
- Polar RS100 Laufsport-Computer
- Bluetooth Freisprecheinrichtung fürs Lenkrad

Wer Interesse hat schaut hier: frodob._de | eBay

Gruß
LiLa


----------



## LiLaLauneBr (1. September 2013)

Erinnerung für alle Interessierten: Die Angebote laufen noch bis heute abend kurz nach 20 Uhr.


----------

